# Set Items Wert



## Broxxigar (14. September 2008)

Hey ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich dem Tauschwert von einem Setitem das ich gefunden habe bzw. 2 mal.
Und zwar Aldurs Rhytmus Zackenstern.

kann mir da einer sagen Was ich als Tausch annehmen könnte für meine Fallenassasine?

Danke schonmal


----------



## ElfShadow (14. September 2008)

Heyho,

naja, fürn Rythmus bekommste kaum was, leider =\

lg. ElfShadow


----------



## Yiraja (15. September 2008)

Broxxigar schrieb:


> Hey ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich dem Tauschwert von einem Setitem das ich gefunden habe bzw. 2 mal.
> Und zwar Aldurs Rhytmus Zackenstern.
> 
> kann mir da einer sagen Was ich als Tausch annehmen könnte für meine Fallenassasine?
> ...



dafür kannste dir n paar pgs eintauschen mehr aber nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (15. September 2008)

wirklich wertvoll sind eigentlich nur die seltenen elite teile der sets. wobei wertvoll auch nur in relation. im grunde läuft doch eh keiner mehr mit den sets rum, weil alle lieber runenwörter tragen. dabei find ich die sets optisch recht ansprechend. zumindest beim paladin und beim krieger. amazone hat nen fetten arsch in der rüstung und necro sieht in der wandelform nicht so toll aus. zauberin ist der helm einfach fugly. druide hatte ich nie komplett und assa auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (15. September 2008)

wie schon oben gesagt bekommste dafür eigentlich nichts,,, ich war damals uach happy und hab gedacht, dass das total wertvoll sei und dann die böse überraschung.. naja kann man nichts machen


----------



## Bierzelthocker (15. September 2008)

Allgemein sind die meisten Setitems nichts wert, bzw nur paar PG's. Empfehleneswert wenn du die Items nicht gut einschätzen kannst, ist die Preisliste auf Indiablo.de

LOD Ladder SC http://diablo3.ingame.de/trade/preisliste/?modus=scl


----------



## Dagger1488 (15. September 2008)

frag doch einfach im channel wieviel es wert is oder ob es einer brauch! (geht schneller und is einfacher)


----------

